# Like old, weathered brick?



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

This is one version of one of the new HO kits. The alternate version will have a different facade & will be the "Sisters of Mercy Downtown Thrift Store". 




























This will be available in HO, N & O Scales. Also coming soon is the First Timer Bar (all three scales) & Kitty Korner & Rescue Mission in N scale. The new kits will come out over the next few months.

As always, join us on Facebook for daily updates & remember,_ hydrocal kits do not bite!!_ Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco
www.downtowndeco.com


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got a couple more things that are getting very close to making out the door. First up is our Extremely Deteriorated Concrete Sidewalk Set in HO Scale. You probably won't want to use these everywhere but man wouldn't they look good in the bad part of town?










Here is the revised/reissue of our HO Kitty Korner. This will be avilable in N Scale in about 30 days as well;










The Rescue Mission will be available in N Scale in about 30 days:










Here is the alternate version of the Metals Bank kit we're doing. This is called The Sisters of Mercy Thrift Store & it has a different cornice and comes with a water tower. The covered stairwell that the Metals Bank has is not included. This one will be available in HO (in about 30 days) N & O (90+ days).










Special offer this week for all the HO modelers. Place any order over $75 & I'll throw in a complete set of the castings for the new sidewalks at no charge. I don't have the top label for the box yet but hey, whaddayaexpect for nothing? : )










Randy Pepprock
www.downtowndeco.com
[email protected] (email)
406-821-0181 (phone/fax)
Now join us on facebook!


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the extra touch of realism on the sides of the Thrift Store/Metals Bank. Looks like a party wall from a demoed building, as well as a stucco advertising panel.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Randy......you folks really do a nice job on your products.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, thanks. I try real hard to add all of the organic, realistic detail that you will never see in a injection molded plastic kit. That's because all of the master patterns are hand made/carved & not done on a machine or w/a computer. In any case, thanks!

Randy Pepprock
www.downtowndeco.com


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Why is it that the Kitty Korner nudie club always ends up next to the First Assembly of God Mission ?!? 

Brilliant work, Deco ... excellent detailing througout!

TJ


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

downtowndeco said:


> Yeah, thanks. I try real hard to add all of the organic, realistic detail that you will never see in a injection molded plastic kit. That's because all of the master patterns are hand made/carved & not done on a machine or w/a computer. In any case, thanks!
> 
> Randy Pepprock
> www.downtowndeco.com


So, unless it's a trade secret, what's your process? Definitely looks like you invest a lot of time in the details....


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

No real secret, all of it is done by hand w/a dental pick and a jewelers magnifier. I try to observe the real world as well, and use reference photos as much as possible so I can add those little, barely noticeable details that bring a pattern to life. 

Once I noticed when looking at a tight alleyway wall that it was scraped on each side where trucks had try to wedge themselves down theh alley. I added this detail to one of my kits and a guy called and complained, "Hey, my casting has scrapes on it."

Since I have your ear, special offer to forum members this weekend. Buy any two HO Scale kits & I'll throw in a set of our new extremely deteriorated sidewalks (a $25 value) at no charge. Free shipping too!










Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco
www.downtowndeco.com
406-821-0181



RichardAJensen said:


> So, unless it's a trade secret, what's your process? Definitely looks like you invest a lot of time in the details....


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Like them all,very cool and realistic looking.


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

downtowndeco said:


> No real secret, all of it is done by hand w/a dental pick and a jewelers magnifier. I try to observe the real world as well, and use reference photos as much as possible so I can add those little, barely noticeable details that bring a pattern to life.
> 
> Once I noticed when looking at a tight alleyway wall that it was scraped on each side where trucks had try to wedge themselves down theh alley. I added this detail to one of my kits and a guy called and complained, "Hey, my casting has scrapes on it."


I've always admired/envied people that can work at that fine of a scale. My hands are blunt instruments. So do you prepare the original in plasticine or some other more easily worked material?

Again, I'm really curious about all this stuff. Certainly not looking to setup my own shop.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

RichardAJensen said:


> I've always admired/envied people that can work at that fine of a scale. My hands are blunt instruments.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Same here.....I can put down track nicely...wire it to perfection, build the tables, etc...but the detail stuff and I just don't mix well! 

As the others have said, you have some great work here....when I'm back in "acquisition mode" again...I'll be looking up your site!

Jim


----------

